# Home Purchase Revealed "Dead" Termites



## cnecox (Nov 25, 2010)

During a southern Florida Home Purchase inspection, a few "dead" powder post beetles and "dead" drywood termites were found in the attic and termite damage was found around a door frame on the main level. It has been recommended that I have the house given the tent treatment. This seems like overkill to me since they were few in number and dead. Anyone have a recommended course of action? Thanks.


----------

